# Marine to Cichlid



## mutley (Mar 14, 2014)

Hi Guys,going back to Cichlids after 12yrs with marines. Have some beautiful shaped live rock at the moment,just wondered if I soaked it in ro for some time would I still be able to use it in the new tank

Mark


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

Yep, might want to soak it a long time, maybe even a bleach soak.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

Yes, you can use your live rock. I would put it in your new set up and use the "live" critters to help cycle your freshwater tank.


----------



## jeffkro (Feb 13, 2014)

I would think going between salt water and freshwater would be safer because I don't think most diseases go back and forth.


----------

